# Bilt hammer detox gel before etch wipes



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people 

I’m looking for advice im currently using Bilthamber detox gel for dealing with small bits of rust on my car 

Here’s what I would like to know if I use bilthamber detox gel then after I use bilthamber can I use Bonderite etch wipes after for bare metal 

Not sure if anyone else on here has tried this before 
It’s just that I wanted to ask as not sure if the etch wipes would remove what bilthamber detox has done 
Many Thanks 
Charlie a


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Deox gel removes corrosion and that is absorbed into the gel,water will clean the surface of residue,from what I can find etch wipes help improve adhesion of coatings so I'm not sure how the two things are connected? You can use the wipes on surfaces treated by the Deox once it's done his job and after removing it,it won't affect anything.


----------

